# Breeding Angels



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey everyone. I was wondering how i can controll angelfish breeding. I have looked into it, but i find it hard to actually have them breed on command. How can I ensure that I can get a male and female pair? How can i encourage breeding? What should i do once they mated? How do i know when they are about to mate? What should I do if they start eating the eggs? How can i ensure that the fry will survive? I have not yet been able to hatch a load of eggs. Can you help me?

Sorry for all of the questions. 


THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## zardiw (Mar 7, 2009)

Dude...that is a LOT of questions..lol. 

Genrally you can't tell the males from the females until they get big.

Keep the water soft.

Have a big enough tank...I'd say 50 Gal minimum

Lots of live plants......

Google is your friend.............z


----------



## zardiw (Mar 7, 2009)

Btw, when I first read your question I thought you had a problem with out of control AF breeding....lololol.......z


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

lol. theres no out of controll breeding. i just need help on trying to get some fry hatched.  HELP ME WITH MY QUESTION!!!!! lol


----------



## zardiw (Mar 7, 2009)

shotgun13249 said:


> lol. theres no out of controll breeding. i just need help on trying to get some fry hatched.  HELP ME WITH MY QUESTION!!!!! lol


Well, I'm no expert on angels.....but if I were a fish, I'd like lots of plants to cruise around in and lay eggs in.....lol.....Pretty sure they like soft water btw....Here: angelfish breeding - Google Search .....z


----------

